# Can I use any kind of photo paper to develop prints in a darkroom??



## NedM (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm taking a intro to film photography at my college and we need to buy our own supplies. (Film, paper, etc..)

On the syllabus, under 'Required Equipment and Supplies', we need to buy:

(50) 8x10 sheets of multi-contrast photo paper or equivalent. 
I went to Freestyle and they sell (25) sheets of 8x10 photo paper for about $20.

I found this on ebay:
Premium Pro Plus 8 x 10 Photo Paper 100ct Printable Both Sides See Below | eBay

It's (100) sheets for just about $25

Can I use any kind of photo paper to develop prints in a darkroom??


----------



## AlanO (Feb 22, 2014)

Assuming your tray dev BW prints that paper will not work, looks like a color printer paper. Timor provided me a couple of reputable resources for paper in the post below

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/darkroom/351959-contact-print-paper.html

Beware of buying paper on ebay, especially used, chances are it will not be good...


----------



## NedM (Feb 22, 2014)

AlanO said:


> Assuming your tray dev BW prints that paper will not work, looks like a color printer paper. Timor provided me a couple of reputable resources for paper in the post below
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/darkroom/351959-contact-print-paper.html
> 
> Beware of buying paper on ebay, especially used, chances are it will not be good...




Thank you for the heads up. I'll sterr clear from eBay and Amazon for buying photo paper.

So would I be able to use, [FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]Ultrafine VC ELITE Pearl Variable Contrast RC Paper - See more at: Ultrafine VC ELITE Pearl Variable Contrast RC Paper 8 x 10 / 100 - NEW Ultrafine VC ELITE Pearl Variable Contrast RC Paper for developing prints in the darkroom?[/FONT]


----------



## AlanO (Feb 22, 2014)

Yes,  I have never used it myself but I trust Timor's judgement on the quality.


----------

